# Why So Many Worldmarks Up For Sale On eBay?



## Tokapeba (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a worldmark account and have been happy with it. I was looking at timeshares on eBay today and saw 32 active listings and one No House Keeping account with over 60K credits. Is there something going on with worldmark?


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 13, 2017)

Those numbers may be on the high side but it's not untypical to see quite a few Worldmark offers on Ebay.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2017)

yeah but the unlimited housekeeping is asking $35K.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 14, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> yeah but the unlimited housekeeping is asking $35K.


That is about the going rate if it truly is a grandfathered NHK. The 63k size has me thinking it could be a TravelShare NHK in which case the feature will not convey. The seller claims it is the grandfathered type, FWIW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 14, 2017)

If 35k is a fair price for a NHK, that means the NHK premium is now in the $14-18k range, up from under $10k a few years ago.


----------



## Tokapeba (Mar 15, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> If 35k is a fair price for a NHK, that means the NHK premium is now in the $14-18k range, up from under $10k a few years ago.



$18K is a lot of housekeeping. I bet management is looking for ways to get rid of those.


----------

